# Engine choice for my 67 resto-mod



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Well men, here is the dilemma. I can buy a 572 Chevy crate motor with a 2 yr/24,000 mi warantee for about $11,000 ..ready to drop in carb to oil pan.
OR
I can have an All Pontiac IAII 505 cu in motor with an 871 Supercharger built for about $12,000 + $5000 for the blower + $1000 for accessories = $18,000
no GM warantee.......give me some opinions, and don't hold back:willy:.......


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

buy the crate motor and hire me to do your interior- that way there are no kidnapping charges
seriously whats the hp difference?? that 572 seems like it will be PLENTY of motor and the warranty is nice piece of mind and have $9k left over for other stuff, man I wish i had these kinds of problems
will the blower fit under the hood or does it have to stick out? if it does I vote against it I hate that look ,unless its a drag car only


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If it is a restomod, how about an LS-2/3 with supercharger and GTO rail covers? Pro touring car would be great with the 572 or LS-3. 505 with supercharger way through the hood is Pro Street, needs tubs and wheelie bars, and a 4 link. I would do the Pro touring route, big brakes, OD tranny, and lots of HP. Fuel injected supercharged LS motor can still knock down 20 MPG and 500+ HP or more, can't beat technology. LSs don't have overheating problems, as they have aluminum blocks and heads that dissipate heat quickly, thus not requiring much for a radiator.
If not LS, I would 572 it, unless you want a huffer through the hood.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you go for the crate motor, you'll always have that thought in the back of your mind.........I coulda had a blower!!:willy::willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The 572 is 650hp outta the box. I forget the torque but it is on the GM performance catalog site. The whole LS thing is too "electronic" and new school for me. You guys are right, and 8k is a lot of coin. BUT....I love the blower thru the hood look, and I'm afraid I'll spend my old age sittin' on the porch telling the story about the time I almost had a blower (Rukee). 
I feel like the guy in Animal House...with the Devil on one shoulder (blower motor) and the angel on the other (sensible crate motor) !!!!! :willy:

PS blower motor= about 780HP


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a pic of the "505 SC"


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Cmon Eric "too electronic" your buying a pro touring chassis, might as well enter the new millenium with an LS7 and twin turbo it, LS7 about 550 hp APS twin turbo kit 1100 hp :willy:- put that in your chassis and smoke it:cheers
and no polished aluminum to worry about


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Where would I get one of those?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

/me gets popcorn


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

19211710 - 2009 Corvette Z06 LS7 Crate Engine 505 HP! - 19211710
APS Products - North American Specification Vehicles
2 or 3 phone calls gets it delivered


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i kind of like this one....

SAR 762 CU. IN. 5.000" BORE SPACING 1150 HP RACING ENGINE

but if you dont mind buying a little racing gas

EXTREME PRO STOCK 932 CU. IN. 2140 HP RACING ENGINE - Sonny's Racing Engines

but seriously if i was going with the blower i wouldnt bother going balls out for the engine. a basically stock 455 with a blower will run circles around the naturally aspirated 572. just make sure to run an aftermarket crankshaft. mostly for the stronger snout. 5 grand should get a sweet 455 then add the blower and accesories. im not a purist but given these 2 choices the poncho gets my vote. :cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

crustysack said:


> 19211710 - 2009 Corvette Z06 LS7 Crate Engine 505 HP! - 19211710
> APS Products - North American Specification Vehicles
> 2 or 3 phone calls gets it delivered


im all for technology but he better sell a couple more gtos to buy this stuff.:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I am suprised by the lack of "go pontiac" responses....to me it's either the 505 IAII SC or the 572 Chevy crate. Although I do like multiple carbs.....I suppose I could put dual quads on the Chevy. I really am enamoured by that blower motor...the Chevy is one phone call and "poof" instant engine!............my brain hurts


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

my concern with the blower would be drivability. you didnt say how much power the 505 makes naturally aspirated but i bet it makes almost the same torque as the 572. do you run into issues with the blower and things like the a/c compressor?

sorry now i looked at the picture.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The Z06 motor with the twin turbos would be tough as heck too!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> I am suprised by the lack of "go pontiac" responses....


Because dollars talk. $11k vs $18k, and you get a 2 year warranty. Personally, I wouldn't pay $11k for a motor, but I have a limited budget. If money is no object, go with the Pontiac. It sounds like you've convinced yourself on the blower anyway.....

Would a blower be legal in your state? I know a guy around here who has a blower and was told to keep it off the road by the cops. I believe it stuck up too high, "obstruction of view". Although, it wasn't all that high.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

IT's not so much the money as it is 1) convieniance 2) Liability 3) product support. I am NOT saying anything negative about All Pontiac, but it will be a "custom built" motor vs. a corporate cookie cutter motor. The Pontiac will have MORE power than the Chevy. But reliability and drivability is Very important also.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> Because dollars talk. $11k vs $18k, and you get a 2 year warranty. Personally, I wouldn't pay $11k for a motor, but I have a limited budget. If money is no object, go with the Pontiac. It sounds like you've convinced yourself on the blower anyway.....
> 
> Would a blower be legal in your state? I know a guy around here who has a blower and was told to keep it off the road by the cops. I believe it stuck up too high, "obstruction of view". Although, it wasn't all that high.....


68, everything in NY is expensive. I really want the blower motor but have some concerns about "streetability". I don't beleive I will have an obstructed view issue.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> 68, everything in NY is expensive. I really want the blower motor but have some concerns about "streetability". I don't beleive I will have an obstructed view issue.



Eric, consider calling Butler or Kauffman. I think both have "Pontiac" crate engines of some sort (I can't buy a "bowtie" in a Poncho). If blower sticks out, I vote "no." Hope things are well.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> BUT....I love the blower thru the hood look, and I'm afraid I'll spend my old age sittin' on the porch telling the story about the time I almost had a blower (Rukee).


This is why I mentioned about going with the blower. As far as streetability, 650hp vs 780hp, I guess one would say the 650hp would be more streetable, but is it going to make that much difference? It's a nice problem to have......


----------



## Cpldavis37 (Aug 20, 2009)

A Boeing 777 jet engine puts out 98800 pounds of thurst thats about 78400 Hp. I bet that will do the trick:lol: 

(I think you will have to have custom motor mounts)


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

more than the horsepower, the steetabilty concerns would be stuff like cold starting, idle quality, does it want to run hot in traffic. it sure would sound good though. :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> more than the horsepower, the steetabilty concerns would be stuff like cold starting, idle quality, does it want to run hot in traffic. it sure would sound good though. :cheers


Eric, you have the unlimited budget we all want and we are living vicariously through you. The LSX motor will give all the power you want, is current and will get "good MPG" and will complete your trick chassis. LS motor is the most streetable big HP motor you can get, and you can still have AC and drive the car at the 700HP mark with a turbo or blower on pump gas and not overheat. May take a couple more bucks to get the twin turbo 1100 HP motor, but may be money well spent compared to the 572..


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> Eric, you have the unlimited budget we all want and we are living vicariously through you. The LSX motor will give all the power you want, is current and will get "good MPG" and will complete your trick chassis. LS motor is the most streetable big HP motor you can get, and you can still have AC and drive the car at the 700HP mark with a turbo or blower on pump gas and not overheat. May take a couple more bucks to get the twin turbo 1100 HP motor, but may be money well spent compared to the 572..


I'm going to agree here. Although I would also LOVE to have a BB blower motor sitting out of the hood, that fuel injected twin turbo unit at over 1100HP would make for an incredible sleeper and have all the benefits of today's fuel management. 

If you want the "OMG look at that!" coolness factor when you drive in, get the blower motor.
If you want the "OMG look at what's in there!" when you open the hood, get the twin turbo LSX. 
:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Are you guys talking about the LS9 w/blower for the Zo6 vette?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Are you guys talking about the LS9 w/blower for the Zo6 vette?


Yeah, I was, from this post.



crustysack said:


> 19211710 - 2009 Corvette Z06 LS7 Crate Engine 505 HP! - 19211710
> APS Products - North American Specification Vehicles
> 2 or 3 phone calls gets it delivered


Bump that boost up to about 12-15 and hange on!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Rukee said:


> I'm going to agree here. Although I would also LOVE to have a BB blower motor sitting out of the hood, that fuel injected twin turbo unit at over 1100HP would make for an incredible sleeper and have all the benefits of today's fuel management.
> 
> If you want the "OMG look at that!" coolness factor when you drive in, get the blower motor.
> If you want the "OMG look at what's in there!" when you open the hood, get the twin turbo LSX.
> :cheers


:agree the best of everything. most power, most driveability, heck it probably gets 25mpg. a guy can dream. :cheers 

if you do some checking you will see that the 6.0 truck engine with the turbo setup can still get you 900-1000 hp with a stock block and crank. much cheaper than the lsx. it looks just the same, plus they are very cheap in the junkyard. lsx=pricey


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

No doubt in my mind the 505 Pontiac is WAY cooler than a run of the mill Chevy 572. You can call Butler and set up twin turbos on the Pontiac as well. Butler built a 440 inch twin turbo mill that made almost 3000hp they know turbos well.


----------

